# Der Festanschluss ohne FI einer Maschine erlaubt?



## ElektroMio (24 April 2014)

Hallo Forengemeinde!

Da dies hier mein erster Beitrag ist möchte ich ein freundliches "Hallo" in die Runde werfen und einmal was loswerden: Ich lese hier seit einiger Zeit mit und finde es bemerkenswert, dass die Nutzer dieses Forums es schaffen, eine gestellte Frage fundiert zu bearbeiten und sich nicht nach spätestens vier Posts gegenseitig beleidigen und mit Dreck bewerfen. Klasse! Deshalb wende ich mich mit meinem Problem auch an euch. 

Trotz Bemühen der SuFu habe ich für meine Frage keine wirklich zufriedenstellenden Antwort gefunden und auch im VDE-Schwamm finde ich nichts, was mir wirklich weiter hilft.

Im aktuellen Fall steht eine Laminier-/Sortiermaschine in einem Druckereibetrieb in einer ehemaligen Lagerhalle, die im letzten Jahr eine eigene Unterverteilung für einige CEE-Anschlüsse erhalten hat. Dieses Maschinchen (Anschlusswert knapp 32A) hat allerdings so viele "Erweiterungsmodule" und ist mit so viel Elektronik vollgestopft, dass selbst der allstromsensitive FI in der UV nicht zum Halten zu kriegen ist. Da daraufhin gerufene Hersteller-Kundendienst deklarierte das Problem zwar als bekannt, aber auch als nicht zu beheben. Der Kunde wünscht sich natürlich, die Maschine weiter betreiben zu können.

Frage: Ist der Festanschluss dieser Maschine ohne vorgeschalteten FI im TT-Netz zulässig? Laut VDE ist ein FI bekanntlich nur für jede laienbedienbare Steckverbindung bis 20A (platt gesagt) vorgeschrieben, aber wie gewährleiste ich ohne FI den Personenschutz? Oder steh ich nu komplett auf der Leitung?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und auf eine ergiebige Diskussion!

Mio


----------



## winnman (24 April 2014)

Ist das tatsächlich ein TT-Netzt? Dann ist FI muss. Es gibt aber auch FI die >300mA Auslösestrom haben.

Bei TN-Netz spricht meines Wissens (Österreich, daher ÖVE) nichts dagegen die Maschine bei Festanschluss zu Nullen.

Sollten in dem Gerät Steckdosen sein, sind diese natürlich über einen 30mA FI zu schützen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist da nicht nur die VDE zu fragen, bei uns im Holzbereich fordern die 
Versicherungen den Einsatz eines FI-Schutzschalter, dieses könnte ich mir in der Papier
bzw. Druckereibetrieb ähnlich vorstellen.


----------



## dingo (24 April 2014)

Hallo Mio,
es liegt an der Summe der Ableitströme, meist durch EMV- Filter verursacht.
Man könnte vielleicht auf mehrere Allstromsensitive RCD umrüsten und so die unvermeidbaren Ableitströme aufteilen. -Falls es die Anlagensituation es ermöglicht.
Aus unserer Erfahrung gibt es mittlerweile mehrere Klassen der Allstromsensitiven RCD am Markt.
Bei ähnlichen Problemen haben wir eine Eaton- Variante "Typ U" erfolgreich eingesetzt. 
Das "U" steht hier für "Umrichter- Fest".
Anbei ein Link zum Datenblatt:
http://datasheet.moeller.net/datasheet.php?model=170453&locale=de_DE&_lt=

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## ElektroMio (25 April 2014)

Wir haben hier tatsächlich ein TT-Netz, weshalb hier auch jeder gleich die Pusteln bekommt, wenn irgendwo die Rede von "ohne FI" ist. Zunächst einmal bin ich froh, dass mich meine Zweifel diesbezüflich offenbar nicht getäuscht haben.

Natürlich gibt es erweiternde Vorschriften des VdS und auch der BG des Druckereibetreibers; allerdings ist der gute Herr da der Ansicht, das sei seine Sorge und nicht unsere. Von meiner Seite kriege ich ihn nur über VDE und Funktion zu packen.

Mehrere FI für diese Maschine lassen sich nicht setzen. Der "Typ U" war mir bisher vollkommen "U"nbekannt, danke für den Tipp, man lernt (zum Glück!) nie aus... Super!


----------



## winnman (25 April 2014)

Meines Wissens steht nirgends das hier 30mA gefordert sind, hast du schon mal 300mA Selektiv versucht?


----------



## element. (16 Mai 2014)

Die 30mA sind für Laienbedienbare Steckdosen bis 20A gefordert. Aber das kriegt man auch hin.
Da gehts ja meist nur um Schukos die außen an der Maschine hängen oder im Schaltschrank nach außen installiert sind (Klappdeckel etc).
Die bekommen halt einen eigenen 30mA FI.


----------



## RH1973 (19 Mai 2014)

Es kann auch ein Ableitstromfilter zum Einsatz gebracht werden.

http://epa-filter.de/index.php?page=ableitstromfilter-dar&hl=de_DE


----------

